# Thread review



## Niniel (Jan 23, 2004)

I miss the thread review! In the old VB when you made a new post you could see the posts that other people had made, which was really helpful. Can I set this option somewhere, or is it definitely gone?


----------



## Beleg (Jan 23, 2004)

Check the New Post link on the bar in the top-mid of the page. 
Although this New Posts feature works strange; with timings and posts all being muddled.


----------

